# SAY When



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

SAY When do you guys with the 2500 series Cub Cadets change the hydraulic fluid in them ? *?*


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

follow the manual - it suggests just changing the filter first and replace the oil that escapes for the first change (10 hrs or so) and then something like 150 hours after that....but refer to the manual either way


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *follow the manual - it suggests just changing the filter first and replace the oil that escapes for the first change (10 hrs or so) and then something like 150 hours after that....but refer to the manual either way *


I just checked the Manual again . It don't say anything about ever changing the fluid.
This just seems odd when I consider my BX23 suggest changing the fluid every 300 hours.


----------

